# What Is Up With Willfully Ignorant White People?



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.

And yet, Washington Post reporter *Michael A. Fletcher* makes an important point in his piece, “Whites Think Discrimination Against Whites Is a Bigger Problem Than bias against Blacks,” where he examines White perceptions of racial disparity and how they “diverge far from reality.” He bases his analysis on colleague *Russell Samuels’* report on the clueless White residents of Ferguson who had no idea that racism was considered a problem in the region by its Black inhabitants. Fletcher also points to research conducted by Harvard University professor *Michael I. Norton*.

*Here, Fletcher examines some of the data:*

For instance, two-thirds of Blacks think that African Americans make less money than Whites, a view in line with official statistics. But just 37 percent of Whites believe that Blacks make less money than Whites, and a narrow majority think Black and White’ incomes are about the same. Also, although many objective health measures suggest Blacks are in worse overall health than Whites, a majority of Whites think Blacks and Whites are equally healthy.

So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of Whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of Blacks. What may be surprising is that the polls found that White perceptions of anti-Black bias have diminished to the point where they are more now likely to think anti-White discrimination is a bigger problem than bias against Blacks.

*On what planet is discrimination against White folks a larger problem than racial bias against Blacks?*

Planet Vanilla where* Bill O’Reilly* (pictured) and company on FOX News are apparently racial scholars. Likewise, on a pop culture level,*Miley Cyrus* invented the twerk and cornrows never existed prior to*Kendall Jenner*. I also imagine that on this planet, consuming diary isn’t a double dare to your stomach to turn up. It sounds like a lovely place to live if you’re White, but we’re not all so lucky so perhaps these White folks who think they lead more challenging lives due to their race than Black people might fly back to Earth with the rest of us.

Even on an anecdotal level, I noticed on social media that when images of Ferguson protestors burning American flags surfaced, the focus was on the loss of cloth and symbolism as opposed to actual life. It was not surprising but no less telling. Flag burning is a sensitive topic – one that will never stop being controversial – but if in 2014 you still cannot understand why so many Black people are frustrated, you are being purposely stupid.

*Right around the time those images surfaced, a study came out that Black teenagers are 21 more times likely to be shot by police than White ones*. And the study, “Deadly Force In Black and White,” clearly shows that there are no gray areas here. And yet, I’m sure there will be many who try to deny the presence of racism.

*Already I can anticipate some of the e-mails I’ll get in response to this article. It happens every single time I discuss racism and the loss of Black life. I’m called a race-baiter and am accused of “hating Whites.” *Actually, I hate everyone equally, but I will speak on a racist reality that beats me over the head repeatedly. You see, I don’t have the privilege of being clueless. My race precludes me from leading a life with blinders. If only others in much loftier positions would accept this is the case for millions and develop an outlook on race that denotes such.

*Now I'm sure white people will see the title and come in with Guns blazing which is to be expected by the title BUT the information in the article is correct and cannot be challenged.  Let the crying begin....Up first...Matthew


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably because white people have other things on their minds besides the plight of the Black race and perhaps they have listened to the whining for so long they have become deaf to it. It's a Black culture thing and really not a white problem.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2014)

Some people never grow out of the "mine" stage of their life...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.
> 
> And yet, Washington Post reporter *Michael A. Fletcher* makes an important point in his piece, “Whites Think Discrimination Against Whites Is a Bigger Problem Than bias against Blacks,” where he examines White perceptions of racial disparity and how they “diverge far from reality.” He bases his analysis on colleague *Russell Samuels’* report on the clueless White residents of Ferguson who had no idea that racism was considered a problem in the region by its Black inhabitants. Fletcher also points to research conducted by Harvard University professor *Michael I. Norton*.
> 
> ...


 
*the clueless White residents of Ferguson who had no idea that racism was considered a problem in the region by its Black inhabitants.*

Do the blacks in Ferguson think it's racism when a cop shoots a thug who is beating on him and trying to take his weapon?


----------



## sameech (Oct 15, 2014)

How do you expect us white people to answer your question since we are predetermined to be ignorant?  I mean if you asked me if blacks make less than whites, I may answer based on the assumption you were talking about collectively or I might answer based upon the assumption you were talking about similarly situated people in the same job at the same employer.  For some, inconvenient nuance is ignorance I suppose.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 15, 2014)

I remember a wise man once saying that he looked forward to the day where people were judged by the content of their character rather than the color of their skin.

 If the black racialist op is any indication, we might never see that day.

How odd that people complain about bigotry while projecting such great gobs of the stuff.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Blacks just naturally think their problems are the white's problems.  Whites don't try to saddle the Blacks with their problems. The Rasmussen Poll shows Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. They cling to their "victim" status like it was a life preserver because that allows them excuse for their failures in society.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2014)

All he did in the OP was use race as an example...there are other topics that this issue can cover,,,like lifestyles, culture, hair styles...Who has the longest tread marks in their undies...marriage...etc...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Just my observance of the issue.  Everyone has a perspective. Everyone has their own trials and tribulations and to them those trials and tribulations are the most pressing no matter how trivial they may be in reality.  It takes intelligence to step away and see things from another perspective.  That is the only reason I have not written off white people completely. I have been able to meet some that are intelligent.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Just my observance of the issue.  Everyone has a perspective. Everyone has their own trials and tribulations and to them those trials and tribulations are the most pressing no matter how trivial they may be in reality.  It takes intelligence to step away and see things from another perspective.  That is the only reason I have not written off white people completely. I have been able to meet some that are intelligent.


I am still looking...


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Just my observance of the issue.  Everyone has a perspective. Everyone has their own trials and tribulations and to them those trials and tribulations are the most pressing no matter how trivial they may be in reality.  It takes intelligence to step away and see things from another perspective.  That is the only reason I have not written off white people completely. I have been able to meet some that are intelligent.



Indeed, everyone has their own trials and tribulations. Your trials and tribulations are not mine to deal with as mine are not yours to deal with. Each individual's life is one of choice. It is an individual's own choice whether to be poor or to be wealthy. It is one's own choice whether to go to school and obtain an education or to drop out of school. It is one's choice whether to start a business or to not start a business. If one depends upon either the government or anyone else to secure one's success, one is a fool. You are what you are dependent upon the choices you made yourself.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.
> 
> And yet, Washington Post reporter *Michael A. Fletcher* makes an important point in his piece, “Whites Think Discrimination Against Whites Is a Bigger Problem Than bias against Blacks,” where he examines White perceptions of racial disparity and how they “diverge far from reality.” He bases his analysis on colleague *Russell Samuels’* report on the clueless White residents of Ferguson who had no idea that racism was considered a problem in the region by its Black inhabitants. Fletcher also points to research conducted by Harvard University professor *Michael I. Norton*.
> 
> ...



LOL, written by the poster child of willful ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Just my observance of the issue.  Everyone has a perspective. Everyone has their own trials and tribulations and to them those trials and tribulations are the most pressing no matter how trivial they may be in reality.  It takes intelligence to step away and see things from another perspective.  That is the only reason I have not written off white people completely. I have been able to meet some that are intelligent.
> ...



While I agree with most of your post, I have to call BS on others. If you are questioning or trying to give me advice on my trials or tribulations then you just made it your issue to deal with since you are the one that decided to stick your nose into it.  Following that, if you feel my trials and tribulations are basically the same as yours then the OP has you pegged.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Open your eyes and your mind. I said that your business is your business and my business is my business. It is not my place or desire to advise you nor to either help you or hinder you. You are responsible for you and I am responsible for me.  Is that hard for you to comprehend?  The problem is that you Blacks tend to want whites to take interest in your affairs.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

sameech said:


> How do you expect us white people to answer your question since we are predetermined to be ignorant?



I didnt say all white people calm down sheesh.  I mean I expect you to answer a question no matter what I predetermined anyone to be.  Unless that has something to do with your ability to answer a question...thats not really there in the first place



> I mean if you asked me if blacks make less than whites, I may answer based on the assumption you were talking about collectively or I might answer based upon the assumption you were talking about similarly situated people in the same job at the same employer.  For some, inconvenient nuance is ignorance I suppose.



Yeah but we arent talking about nuance here...Its a simple question without qualifications


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I remember a wise man once saying that he looked forward to the day where people were judged by the content of their character rather than the color of their skin.
> 
> If the black racialist op is any indication, we might never see that day.
> 
> How odd that people complain about bigotry while projecting such great gobs of the stuff.





ClosedCaption said:


> It happens every single time I discuss racism and the loss of Black life. I’m called a race-baiter and am accused of “hating Whites.”


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Blacks just naturally think their problems are the white's problems.



The article clearly says whites dont think there are problems.  They believe that the black experience is the same as theirs.  Stats show it isnt.  Its not white peoples fault really because they believe the world has the same experience as them.  



> Whites don't try to saddle the Blacks with their problems.



How would they even do that?  LOL


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.



This should go under "things we arent talking about"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> *Probably because white people have other things on their minds besides the plight of the Black race and perhaps they have listened to the whining for so long they have become deaf to it. *It's a Black culture thing and really not a white problem.



Perhaps, or more likely they believe that blacks experience is just like theirs.  Which given that foundation is no wonder why some believe its all good and its all comes down to the personal behavior of millions of people and not something more systematic which is proven by facts and stuff like that


----------



## sameech (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > How do you expect us white people to answer your question since we are predetermined to be ignorant?
> ...



No it is not a simple question.  There is a lot of nuance because different people will answer it based on different interpretations of what you are asking.  It is how many pollsters try to gild the lily they are hoping for.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Some people never grow out of the "mine" stage of their life...



Nor should we. That philosophy leads to a much better society than what we have now


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

sameech said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



True, but even if people answered it differently based on their interpretation the majority of white people all interpreted the same as "blacks are paid the same as whites" and other questions.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.
> ...



Obviously.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Your analysis of the issue is way off track.  Whites act as if they were appointed the position of dictating to Blacks what they should and should not do. I have maintained you simply need to get out of the way with your insecurities and racism. I dont know a Black person alive that is concerned with what whites think about Black problems. They are annoyed you wont mind your business.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.


I'd have to disagree with that. Solutions hardly ever come from within. They are always the result of some outside knowledge or prompting.  Basically you do what you know. You dont magically know to apply for a grant to help pay for college unless someone tells you that this grant exists..  Thats why viscous cycles exist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Amen


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Some people never grow out of the "mine" stage of their life...


You are right.  That is why Unions continue to exist.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really?  Then why all the posts concerning the plight or imagined plight of the Blacks on this forum? Why must I get out of the way for you to succeed?  More excuses. If you were going to succeed, you would do so in spite of me. The other races have done so, why can't you Blacks?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.
> ...



Still depending on someone else even to inform you that grants are available. You lack even the initiative to look for yourself. Sad.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



People are usually paid by companies and corporations according to their value to the company or corporation.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



What does that have to do with whites pretending to have the answers to problems they dont even know exist?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



Usually yes...but that would mean that across the board blacks are less skillful than whites, women are less skillful as men and the Chinese have no skills at all.

Oh and teachers dont have skills because they are paid like shit....and Police officers arent paid enough because they lack skills.

Orrrrr maybe, companies use that as an excuse to pocket more money because money has value


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I already addressed that Dumb-Dumb. Go back and read your thread. I said they were no longer listening to the whining of the Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Really. What threads are you talking about? I've never seen a thread from a Black person asking for white peoples help.

Why must you get out of the way? Thats a pretty dumb question unless you think I am specifically talking about you. I'm referring to the reality that whites own the resources and the systems that govern them which makes it inherently racist.  What other races have succeeded that has the history of racism and slavery that Blacks due in this country?  In spite of everything Blacks have actually succeeded more than other races.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

The one and only message the democrats offer the nation is racism.

We get it, democrats hate white people. Hating others based on the color of their skin defines what it means to be a democrat.

Always has.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...


You dont lack initiative if you dont look for something you are unaware even exists. Exactly how stupid are you?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Not one of my problems. I pay all my master electricians the same rate of pay and my journeymen electricians the same rate of pay. I pay my office receptionist a much lower rate of pay.  It has to do with skill levels, not with gender, race, or religion. The only other determination is length of employment with my corporation.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have discovered many things on the internet I was unawares of. Another one of your excuses.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Yes but that is with your corporation.  Studies show that isnt the case across the board.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. *After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.*


^
Okay you had me up until the bolded, the idea that white people have it all simply because they are white is a ridiculous myth. Whites are just as much victims of Rascism now or days as anyone else.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The one and only message the democrats offer the nation is racism.
> 
> We get it, democrats hate white people. Hating others based on the color of their skin defines what it means to be a democrat.
> 
> Always has.






ClosedCaption said:


> Already I can anticipate some of the e-mails I’ll get in response to this article. It happens every single time I discuss racism and the loss of Black life. I’m called a race-baiter and am accused of “hating Whites.”


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The one and only message the democrats offer the nation is racism.
> ...



Maybe because you are an open racist and hate whites.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why don't you own some of the resources?  The whites had the initiative and desire to take them. You lack that initiative?  It's not the fault of the whites that you have no ambitions.  Look inward. YOU are the problem for your  own plight.  You have never been a slave either.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Post your studies. Back up your claim.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

NeoTemplar said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. *After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.*
> ...



It says "have it all MORE OFTEN THAN NOT" saying that all white people have it all would be silly


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You just  nailed it.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The one and only message the democrats offer the nation is racism.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Great example of white boy denial logic and lack of intelligence.  Probably because my ancestors were enslaved and not allowed to own resources for centuries and subsequent Jim Crow and other racist polices official and unofficial kept this from happening as well. Have you actually looked into the history of racism in this country?

Glad to see you admit your ancestors stole the resources and you have no remorse for being a thief and a beneficiary of 400 years of "initiative"..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




They arent my studies...its posted in the OP you didnt read.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> They arent my studies...its posted in the OP you didnt read.



I read the blog you linked.

It's racist nonsense.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Hahahaha except that wasnt written by me it was written by the author I quoted.  Funny because Uncensored took the exact steps already predicted.  Thats how common it is


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They arent my studies...its posted in the OP you didnt read.
> ...



uncensored tactic is too keep screaming "racists" and that sums up the totality of his logic on the entire blog, studies and information


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The one and only message the democrats offer the nation is racism.
> ...



You are a race-baiter and excuse maker for the failure of the Black race to achieve significance in society alongside the other races. Like so many Blacks, you find it easier to cry "victim" than to actually work hard for what you desire like the rest of society. You want everything given to you and have special privilege and advantage. We tire of your whining. It's old and worn out news.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



And proves you are a race-baiter.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You just did exactly what the author in the OP stated you would do. Claim someone is a race baiter because you cant deal with the truth.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And moved the Black cause back another step.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Didn't say the whites stole them. I said they took them. Black never even fought against the whites in this country. You aren't even mau mau.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Let me help some of you white guys out.

Racial Justice - The Benefit of Being White



> *I FIND IT A CONSTANT EFFORT TO NOTICE* that people of color don't share many of the economic and other benefits I enjoy frombeing white. This exercise helps white people understand how racism works in our favor, and on many different levels. The exercise is for all white participants, or for mixed groups in which the white people participate and the people of color observe. Since white privilege—the specific kinds of economic, social, and political advantages that white people gain at the expense of people of color—is generally invisible, this exercise helps those of us who are white see and acknowledge just how extensive and pervasive those benefits are.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I deal with the truth. The truth is the Black race is an inferior race. The most inferior race in the entire food chain.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Blacks just naturally think their problems are the white's problems.  Whites don't try to saddle the Blacks with their problems. The Rasmussen Poll shows Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. They cling to their "victim" status like it was a life preserver because that allows them excuse for their failures in society.



I wonder how many of the closeted racists attended high school in the South, and if they were required to read, Black Like Me; assigned reading in my 12th grade English Lit course.  The book and the discussion of the book provided a vicarious experience and an understanding of the phrase to walk in the shoes of others.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Thats what stealing is. You take something that is not yours.

Nat Turner says different. 

Whites just vastly outnumbered Blacks in this country plus they had the weapons.  i wouldn't exactly be proud of your ability to knock down a Black rebellion under those circumstances. Sad that you actually think that makes you superior. It just makes you a coward.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Let me help some of you white guys out.
> 
> Racial Justice - The Benefit of Being White
> 
> ...



Really?  Want me to write an opinion piece?  Anyone can write an opinion piece. So what?  You picked one that agrees with your defeatist agenda.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks just naturally think their problems are the white's problems.  Whites don't try to saddle the Blacks with their problems. The Rasmussen Poll shows Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. They cling to their "victim" status like it was a life preserver because that allows them excuse for their failures in society.
> ...


That book got me physically ill at some parts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> uncensored tactic is too keep screaming "racists" and that sums up the totality of his logic on the entire blog, studies and information



You, Asslips, Shitspeedos, and a few others around here are racists. You attribute everything to skin color. If a white man makes more money - it's because he's white, not because he worked harder or was smarter. If a black kid is arrested by the police, it's because he is black, not because he was breaking into houses and stores.

You are a racist - that is simply fact. You hold skin color responsible for everything.

In real life, skin color is no more important than the color of shirt you wear. IF you rob a liquor store, it isn't the fault of the blue shirt you're wearing - it's your own goddamned fault. If you rush a cop and try to grab his gun, it isn't the fault of the black skin you have, it's your own fucking fault.

You collectivists claim that we are nothing but the product of our skin color, that we have no mind or will to make choices that provide a better outcome. Your racism is really just an extension of the collectivist cancer you spread.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks just naturally think their problems are the white's problems.  Whites don't try to saddle the Blacks with their problems. The Rasmussen Poll shows Blacks to be the most racist of all ethnic groups. They cling to their "victim" status like it was a life preserver because that allows them excuse for their failures in society.
> ...



I attended an all-white school in the south and we would never read such trash.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Let me help some of you white guys out.
> ...


I doubt you can write a coherent paragraph. Dont stress yourself attempting to write an opinion piece. The KKK has already written one for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > uncensored tactic is too keep screaming "racists" and that sums up the totality of his logic on the entire blog, studies and information
> ...


When you start making outlandish claims you pretty much invalidate your entire post. i stopped reading when you claimed a white person making more money is racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Hence the title of the OP. Willfully ignorant fits you perfectly.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Dude this isnt even about any failings in the black community.  In fact I havent given you one excuse for it yet you claim I excuse it and hate whites for no reason


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



How so?  Talking about race?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Willfull ignorance


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > uncensored tactic is too keep screaming "racists" and that sums up the totality of his logic on the entire blog, studies and information
> ...



1.  First paragraph is a Straw Man;

2.  Second paragraph is a classic, accuse others of what the speaker is;

3.  Skin color is important, especially to uncensored; otherwise s/he wouldn't be so emotionally attached to the issue;

4.  The use of "collectivists" in the final paragraph is absurd, one more example of an emotion laden post using pejoratives in place of any substance or evidence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> 1.  First paragraph is a Straw Man;
> 
> 2.  Second paragraph is a classic, accuse others of what the speaker is;
> 
> ...



The problem with having an intelligent discussion with a leftist, is finding a leftist who has intelligence. Obviously you don't fit the bill.

Let's start with the first line of your stupidity. It's clear that you've heard the term "straw man" somewhere; it is equally clear you have no idea at all what the phrase means,

{
The Straw Man fallacy is committed when a person simply ignores a person's actual position and substitutes a distorted, exaggerated or misrepresented version of that position. This sort of "reasoning" has the following pattern:


Person A has position X.
Person B presents position Y (which is a distorted version of X).
Person B attacks position Y.
Therefore X is false/incorrect/flawed.}
Fallacy Straw Man

So let's introduce you to a new term, "malapropism."


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  First paragraph is a Straw Man;
> ...


Diversion alert!!! 
Cant express his point without wild conjecture so he resorts to diversions. Priceless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Diversion alert!!!
> Cant express his point without wild conjecture so he resorts to diversions. Priceless.



Ignorance alert!

Has his ignorance exposed, so flails widely in an attempt to distract.

Wry Catcher is an ignoramus. You are absolutely a racist. You seek to hold melanin responsible for the results of cognitive decisions. It is the collectivist mindset, that group membership instead of effort or intellect are responsible for your position in life.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Diversion alert!!!
> ...



More wild speculation. White people don't produce more melanin than Blacks. Why would I hold melanin responsible?  If anything the lack of melanin may be the insecurity that underlays this whole issue. Good catch.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  First paragraph is a Straw Man;
> ...



LOL, uncensored wrote this:

"You, Asslips, Shitspeedos, and a few others around here are racists. You attribute everything to skin color. If a white man makes more money - it's because he's white, not because he worked harder or was smarter. If a black kid is arrested by the police, it's because he is black, not because he was breaking into houses and stores."

I leave it to others to decide the issue.


There is no evidence to support his first sentence.
There is no evidence to support his second sentence.
There is no evidence to support his third sentence.
There is no evidence to support his final sentence.

He offers a conclusion based on no evidence whatsoever; in fact the only conclusion to be drawn from his post is that the opinions he posited are evidence that he is a racist.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Diversion alert!!!
> ...



"the lady (^^^) doth protest too much".  And, as Wil might write, an ad hominem is no rebuttal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Are you really this fucking stupid?

Oh and sparky, even if your claims were anything but retarded, it would not constitute a "straw man fallacy."

Crawl off and lick your wounds.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


More strawmen. What fertilizer do you use to grow them? They are so magnificent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> More strawmen. What fertilizer do you use to grow them? They are so magnificent.



You wear your ignorance as a badge of honor.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > More strawmen. What fertilizer do you use to grow them? They are so magnificent.
> ...


Your strawmen won first prize at the buffoon fair.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No. Just no interest. I'm not Black, therefore it holds no interest for me.  I read Moby Dick. More interesting.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's the real key isn't it. Always be the best at whatever you do. Don't settle for second best.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



To determine its trash without any knowledge is willfull ignorance.  It would be the same if I never read Moby Dick but said it was a terrible book.

PS.  You determined Moby Dick to be "more interesting" based on ignorance


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > More strawmen. What fertilizer do you use to grow them? They are so magnificent.
> ...



But his great grandmom was a slave and it kept him from listening to Snoop Dog in math class so it's the white man's fault.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Anything about an inferior subject matter is trash.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> For instance, two-thirds of Blacks think that African Americans make less money than Whites, a view in line with official statistics. But just 37 percent of Whites believe that Blacks make less money than Whites, and a narrow majority think Black and White’ incomes are about the same. Also, although many objective health measures suggest Blacks are in worse overall health than Whites, a majority of Whites think Blacks and Whites are equally healthy.



The problem with having liberals analyze situations is that they don't want to seek understanding, they instead prefer to use information to confirm their bias.

The question here is WHY is there a disparity in viewpoints between blacks and whites. The liberal prefers the position "whites are racist" while the normal person points to whites looking at individual trees in a forest compared to blacks looking at the whole of the forest. 

This is what whites see:







Whites see equally "qualified" blacks earning the same as whites. Blacks though see a lot of their people in poverty. Racial wage discrimination ended back in the early 70s. There has been no racial wage disparity when comparing a black person against an equally matched white person for over 40 years now.



> So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of Whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of Blacks. What may be surprising is that the polls found that White perceptions of anti-Black bias have diminished to the point where they are more now likely to think anti-White discrimination is a bigger problem than bias against Blacks.



It is a bigger problem. Whites focus on actual legislatively mandated discrimination against whites. That's real, that's observable. Blacks focus on unequal outcomes and then blame those unequal outcomes on discrimination. That discrimination can't be measured, it can't be seen, and it doesn't exist. Blacks are claiming something which doesn't exist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Willfully ignorant


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Hence the ignorance. Its about a white guy. Why were you reading Moby Dick? Were you compensating?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


He certainly is the best at strawmen. I'm glad you agree.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


You shouldnt call white people trash unless they reside in trailer parks like you.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The question here is WHY is there a disparity in viewpoints between blacks and whites. The liberal prefers the position "whites are racist" while the normal person points to whites looking at individual trees in a forest compared to blacks looking at the whole of the forest.



Heres the problem with that.  Not once did I say whites dont understand because they are racist.  In fact ANYTHING I SAY about race is turned around into whites feeling attacked or hearing something that wasnt ever said by anyone.

I said they dont see it because they believe (like all other people) that the way it is for them is the way it is for everyone.  For example: I heard a story once about JFK (I think) where he had no idea about the Great Depression until he attended college.  NOT because he was a Poor hater but because he thought that his life was very much like others and didnt find out until someone told him about it


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I read "Black Like Me," and it was not required. 

It was an interesting book, but I questioned the validity of the whole thing.

First off, even with make up, Griffin was clearly white;





So we start with the premise that whites and blacks alike were too fucking stupid to recognize a white man in blackface. Gene Wilder was more convincing in Silver Streak.

As a morality tale on the evils of racism, it filled an important niche, but it is contrived and heavy handed. I rarely found the narrative to be authentic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> He certainly is the best at strawmen. I'm glad you agree.



Even though you are far too ignorant to know what a straw man fallacy is...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, two-thirds of Blacks think that African Americans make less money than Whites, a view in line with official statistics. But just 37 percent of Whites believe that Blacks make less money than Whites, and a narrow majority think Black and White’ incomes are about the same. Also, although many objective health measures suggest Blacks are in worse overall health than Whites, a majority of Whites think Blacks and Whites are equally healthy.
> ...



As usual with your long winded boring posts and charts you always talk too much and wind up looking like a long winded moron.  Basically what you are saying is that people with the same educational level get the same pay which I could argue about but not really necessary.  The point you are missing is that the vast number of Black individuals have to go above and beyond what their white counterparts have to overcome just to get a foot into college.  After that they have to actually get offered a job. How many Black Americans that are descended from slaves account for those that have masters and doctorates vs whites?  How many of those whites that have masters and doctorates come from families with privileged backgrounds.?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Because I appreciate good literature.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > He certainly is the best at strawmen. I'm glad you agree.
> ...


You just grew another one. Good job.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, two-thirds of Blacks think that African Americans make less money than Whites, a view in line with official statistics. But just 37 percent of Whites believe that Blacks make less money than Whites, and a narrow majority think Black and White’ incomes are about the same. Also, although many objective health measures suggest Blacks are in worse overall health than Whites, a majority of Whites think Blacks and Whites are equally healthy.
> ...



Why would blacks income need to "catch up" if it was no disparity in the first place?



> So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of Whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of Blacks. What may be surprising is that the polls found that White perceptions of anti-Black bias have diminished to the point where they are more now likely to think anti-White discrimination is a bigger problem than bias against Blacks.



It is a bigger problem. Whites focus on actual legislatively mandated discrimination against whites. That's real, that's observable. Blacks focus on unequal outcomes and then blame those unequal outcomes on discrimination. That discrimination can't be measured, it can't be seen, and it doesn't exist. *Blacks are claiming something which doesn't exist.*[/QUOTE]

This is the entire point of this thread.  Whites dont believe it exists because they arent exposed to it.  Therefore when they hear about it they believe its just a myth because they havent lived it.  But if you look at any study on any topic you'll see there are differences.

Blacks say its discrimination, whites say its something else but what whites most definitely KNOW for a FACT is that it cant be discrimation.  How do they know that?  They just know it


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No indeed. They lowered the entry level standards to accommodate the Blacks just as the courts have ruled that Blacks are too stupid to get a photo ID for voter registration.  Every standard has to be lowered to accommodate the inferior mental capabilities of Blacks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Because you know good literature by literally judging a book by its cover


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Though I had the same thought the book is non fiction. BTW you do realize that picture is from the movie made in 1964.  I dont know if you were merely ignorant or you were being dishonest.

Black-Like-Me - Movie Trailers - Preview - NYTimes.com


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have Black folks tending my yards as we speak and my wife has a Black housemaid.  I'll soon replace them with Hispanics though. You can communicate with Hispanics.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Its only fair. Standards were lowered for whites for 350 years.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The point you are missing is that the vast number of Black individuals have to go above and beyond what their white counterparts have to overcome just to get a foot into college.



Just how powerful are the hallucinogens you're taking? Affirmative Action wouldn't have to exist if blacks had to be MORE qualified than their white peers in order to gain admission to university.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The point you are missing is that the vast number of Black individuals have to go above and beyond what their white counterparts have to overcome just to get a foot into college.
> ...



Thats exactly why AA exists lol


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Do you really expect anyone to believe your yard at the trailer park has grass? I have a unicorn in my garage and a griffin my backyard.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Blacks say its discrimination, whites say its something else but what whites most definitely KNOW for a FACT is that it cant be discrimation.  How do they know that?  They just know it



Discrimination against blacks is illegal, discrimination against whites is enshrined within law. You can't run away from this fact. Whites don't accept the silly notion that unequal outcomes proves discrimination, blacks obviously do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I thought I he was right about the hallucinogens at first when I read that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The point you are missing is that the vast number of Black individuals have to go above and beyond what their white counterparts have to overcome just to get a foot into college.
> ...


I think you just stepped on your dick.  I said nothing about qualifications. I'm talking about life in general. Substandard schooling. Lack of precedence/legacy. If you are the first to go to college in your familly who do you lean on for advice on how to handle it?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks say its discrimination, whites say its something else but what whites most definitely KNOW for a FACT is that it cant be discrimation.  How do they know that?  They just know it
> ...


It was the reverse for 350 years.  How do you keep missing that?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks say its discrimination, whites say its something else but what whites most definitely KNOW for a FACT is that it cant be discrimation.  How do they know that?  They just know it
> ...



Thats not a fact thats a feeling...just like blacks have the feeling that they are discriminated against which is backed by stats, studies and data.  Yours is just a feeling backed by feelings.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I'm talking about life in general.



What people make of their lives in a fair, equal opportunity, environment is their own doing. Equal opportunity doesn't imply equal outcomes.



> Substandard schooling.



Talk about stepping on your dick. Having black classmates and black teachers shouldn't indicate substandard schooling. Even when schooling is excellent, this is what frequently happens:

AN uneasy amalgam of pride and discontent, Caroline Mitchell sat amid the balloons and beach chairs on the front lawn of Princeton High School, watching the Class of 2004 graduate. Her pride was for the seniors' average SAT score of 1237, third-highest in the state, and their admission to elite universities like Harvard, Yale and Duke.* As president of the high school alumni association* and community liaison for the school district, Ms. Mitchell deserved to bask in the tradition of public-education excellence.

Discontent, though, was what *she felt about Blake, her own son*. He was receiving his diploma on this June afternoon only after years of struggle - the failed English class in ninth grade, the science teacher who said he was capable only of C's, the assignment to a remedial "basic skills" class. Even at that, Ms. Mitchell realized, Blake had fared better than several friends who were nowhere to be seen in the procession of gowns and mortarboards. They were headed instead for summer school.

"I said to myself: 'Oh, no. Please, no,' " Ms. Mitchell recalled. "I was so hurt. These were bright kids. This shouldn't have been happening."

*It did not escape Ms. Mitchell's perception that her son and most of those faltering classmates were black. They were the evidence of a prosperous, accomplished school district's dirty little secret, a racial achievement gap that has been observed, acknowledged and left uncorrected for decades.* Now that pattern just may have to change under the pressure of the federal No Child Left Behind law.​
The mother is a graduate of one of the best High School in NJ. She's an involved mother, she's president of the alumni association, and even with that background her own son can't wring benefit out of what the school is offering him.

Educational outcomes are not "gifted" upon students, they're achieved by students. Look at what earlier generations of Americans accomplished in terms of literacy and achievement with schools which were far more deprived. One room school houses. 



> Lack of precedence/legacy.



Kids being the first in the family to go to college is still pretty common today in the white community. In fact, after the passage of the CRA most white kids attending college were classed as first generation, same opportunity that blacks had.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



There is no affirmative action for white children. There are no minority set-aside for white businessmen. Those are facts.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



So?  Also, thats not true because AA laws are so racist that white women are included as a minority.  Talk about racist!!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Those are examples of active, government sponsored, discrimination against whites. Blacks don't experience any governmental discrimination, what they experience is unequal outcomes caused by factors other than discrimination.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.
> ...



My point is that the individual still has to decide to apply for the grant and follow up with action to implement that decision.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


AA benefits white women more than anyone moron.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



So you are just going to ignore that AA goes to white women then?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Riz: AA is racist
Me: AA goes to white women
Riz: Yeah, its racist
Me: huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I gets tiring even talking to him. Between his charts and tunnel vision its like talking to mentally impaired rabbit.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Your silly, unsubstantiated, talking point is meaningless. Even if true it doesn't make it right. Kill these programs and let white women suffer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


So you admit that Black people would suffer as well as white women if AA was abolished?  Glad you realize that.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you're arguing that using the law to discriminate against one group of people in order to benefit another group of people is OK?


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 15, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> Looking for solutions is more productive than looking for problems, and solutions usually come from within.


Or  simply can't means won't.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Yes.  In the case of one group being disenfranchised for centuries I'm all for it. The problem with your narrative is the only group that is being "discriminated" against are white men who own all the resources and systems that govern them. So who exactly is being discriminated against?  White men that did not take advantage of the 400 years they had when AA specifically for white men was in effect.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



An 18 year old white boy doesn't own any resources of merit when he is discriminated against by liberals.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


His family does.  I'll give you an example. I worked with white guys that attended MIT as their fathers did. No one in my family ever went to MIT.  The closest was my uncle who is a oral surgeon. I did not have contacts in my field. Every single white guy I worked with got hired because they knew someone.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your argument is worthless. There are plenty of white kids who are first generation college. Secondly, family resources don't erase the discrimination being visited on the 18 year old. Is it just for a young black man to be sent to prison for a crime his father committed? You're advocating that the 18 year old be punished because older white people have power in society.

The ONLY point of merit in your comment was the reference to the wrongness of hiring taking place due to knowing the right people. That's bothersome but there's nothing we can do about it without further trampling on people's human rights to free association.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I agree there may be plenty but i'm going to use your percentages arguments that you use when it suits you.  How many white kids are fist generation college attendees vs Blacks? How many white kids have family members and friends that already work in the field they wish to get into vs Blacks?  These gains are the result of white AA for 350 years. There is pretty much nothing you can say that would convince me you have a credible argument. You cant even wrap your mind around the fact that white women benefit from AA more than anyone.  There is plenty we can do about it.  I just dont think there is much that can be done without white males whining about it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
"white men who own all the resources and systems that govern them"

Therein lies the reason you hate the whites. You think whites own everything. I know a lot of white men that would vehemently disagree with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


I dont hate whites but if it makes you feel better....

You know a lot of losers thats probably why they disagree. 

Take a look at the fortune 500 and tell me who owns those business that hire people?

Who are the people in congress that make the laws?

Who are the people in the legal system that rule on the constitutionality of the laws?

The majority of them are white. Tell your loser friends to pick up a book so they wont be so ignorant.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not


 
No, my parents, unlike the over 70% black bastards born today, functioned as a family.  My dad, or in the bastard's cases baby daddy, was a father not just a sperm donor that got a piece and left so the taxpayers could support his kids.  His choice to do so had nothing to do with being white but being a man.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Probably because white people have other things on their minds besides the plight of the Black race and perhaps they have listened to the whining for so long they have become deaf to it. It's a Black culture thing and really not a white problem.


 
Many of the problems within the black community can be traced back to the high illegitimate birth rate.  Single parent homes, regardless of color, have a harder time.  When the rate of illegitimate births is over 70% among blacks, that compounds itself.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I suppose, you do present as a dick.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Strange that all the other races have progressed within the same system you claim holds back the Black race.  Strange indeed. LOL!!


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But isn't that (shudder, vomit, spit) RACISM to discriminate against anyone because of his/her race?  Isn't that what you have been bitching about all your life?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not
> ...



It's because of all those long years he was a slave.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Try Church's Fried Chicken. I hear they're hiring for the night shift.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Riz: AA is racist
> Me: AA goes to white women
> Riz: Yeah, its racist
> Me: huh?



Please do all of us a favor and get rid of that awful ugly picture. YUK!!


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What country do you live in. Where I live, the Black kids and white kids all attend the same schools and share the same teachers. There is no difference in the quality of education. All of it sucks. The schools have about as many Black teachers as white teachers too. That argument won't fly.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

From the OP:

So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of blacks. *What may be surprising is that the polls found that white perceptions of anti-black bias have diminished to the point where they are more now likely to think anti-white discrimination is a bigger problem than bias against blacks.* 

And people came in to tell me thats wrong...then, unsurprisingly, they prove it right




Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks say its discrimination, whites say its something else but what whites most definitely KNOW for a FACT is that it cant be discrimation.  How do they know that?  They just know it
> ...




Now either the OP is correct or the OP is wrong but it cant be both at the same time


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Where I'm from they have all black schools and all white schools.  My anecdote cancels yours, I guess


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2014)

You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...




Blacks blame their failure on whites. It is like they can't do anything for themselves.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> From the OP:
> 
> So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of blacks. *What may be surprising is that the polls found that white perceptions of anti-black bias have diminished to the point where they are more now likely to think anti-white discrimination is a bigger problem than bias against blacks.*
> 
> ...



There is no governmental bias against blacks to match the bias against whites, in fact there is massive bais in favor of blacks, what with the disproportionate hiring of blacks for government service, the eradication of neutral civil service exams to boost black hiring.

What does exist are unequal outcomes in society due to blacks being blacks, not whites using government to harm blacks.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you from New York - those liberals have created the most racially segregated schools in the nation. Liberals, apparently, are happy to sacrifice the welfare of white children in the South by pushing for desegregation of schools but they're not willing to sacrifice their own children.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > From the OP:
> ...



I just want everyone here to know I did not tip Rikurzhen.  He's saying this on his own. 

Thanks


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Is New York in a different country then?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 15, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Bloomberg reports:

*New York State’s public schools are the most segregated in the nation*, with the most black and Latino students in schools where less than a 10th are white, according to the University of California at Los Angeles.

*Almost 30 percent of the state’s schools had fewer than 10 percent white students, and in 11 percent of the schools, fewer than 1 in 100 students are white*, according to the report from UCLA’s Civil Rights Project, released today. The study used federal data through 2011.

The uneven distribution of students in New York, which has increased over the past 20 years, is being driven in part by New York City, which has more than a third of the state’s students. More than half of the city’s 32 community school districts are “intensely segregated,” and a majority of charter schools are so-called apartheid schools, with fewer than 1 percent white students, according to the study.​


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 15, 2014)

start watching at 6:30 or so.. is this white guy willfully ignorant?

Real Life Heroes Good people part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
When you blame everything on whites it doesn't seem you particularly like whites.

What I don't get, is you claim that whites learned everything they know from blacks. If that were the case then why is it that whites have historically succeeded  while blacks have failed.  

How is it your people allowed the white man to become superior in everything from business to politics?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


​
The Human Being seems to think that segregation doesnt happen in this country.  Maybe you should tell him about it.  He (like the OP says) is unaware of some racial issues.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where are you from?  Segregation ended in the United States years ago.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Do you mean to tell me that you are being barred by law from attending a white school.  No, I do not believe it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



IF someone is to blame for something liking them or not is irrelevant.  My son spilled milk on the table I still love him.



> What I don't get, is you claim that whites learned everything they know from blacks. If that were the case then why is it that whites have historically succeeded  while blacks have failed.



From Savagery.  Typically when your weapons are better than anothers and you enslave those people for hundreds of years, that same group that was enslaved, murdered and abused wont do as great as the Slave Masters.  I know, weird right? 



> How is it your people allowed the white man to become superior in everything from business to politics?



See point above which is even more confusing...Have white people succeeded over blacks or are they victims of being held back by racist Affirmative Action laws?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I dont know must be from another country named "New York".  Have you heard of it?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



That's hard to believe. Someone should notify  Eric Holder. The government imposed the busing of school kids in Florida. New York should be forced to do the same.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Apparently the northern Blacks are too sheepish to challenge it.  All they want to do is complain about it. I don't blame the northern whites though. Integration has only resulted in lower test scores in the southern schools and increased crime in the schools.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.



You won't receive a response from any black on these subjects. They ignore any statics that show them for what they are.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yes.  That's where you can't buy a large Coke.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Did you know its in the US also?  Well, now you do, so next time you look out your window just remember (like the OP says) everyone elses life isnt just like yours.  Peoples experiences are different.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.
> ...



My boy Matthew brings this up in every thread.  Matthew is really concerned (and afraid) of black on black crime despite not being black.  But when you bring up white crime, welfare etc...suddenly he cares not anymore about those things....because, he really cares about those things


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Yea what assclaps said is the same as a child spilling a glass of milk.

Blacks aren't victims and once they stop seeing themselves as such the better off they'll be.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.



One needs to look at the entire universe of racism, not simply manifestations of the effects of racism.  

Though similar - each is a judgment - there is a great difference between ethnocentrism, bigotry (that is, intolerance) and racism.  All are a form of prejudice, that is making a judgment without all of the facts  

Stating, "You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system" is clearly a racist remark, a product IMO of an equal mixture of ignorance, hate and fear.  The rest of Matthew's post is an indictment of all people of one race without consideration for factors other than the color on the skin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.
> ...


 
What are the other factors?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


If you were smart you would have asked what trailer park I live in.  What happens in your limited view of the US is not that average. Only an idiot still hampered by an 8th grade education would make such a dumb statement.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Are you talking to me of that guy?  He asked questions...if I missed the hate let me know but what I see is you determining that your feelings are valid and that I and Asclepias feelings arent.

Thats the difference between me and you.  Both know this is based in feelings the difference is that your feelings are backed up with nothing but more feelings.  My feeling of discrimination against blacks is backed up by reality, stats etc.

The only difference is that you dont deny my facts you just determine those facts are for another reason other than discrimination.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
What was so dumb about his statement?

What he described is what average Americans see everyday. Blacks do go to school with whites, they are about as many black teachers as white ones. There is no difference from the quality of education in public schools.

So again, what exactly do you find "dumb" about his statement?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You deflected every question I asked. Were you afraid to answer any of them? I dont blame everything on whites fool. I'm just telling you the reality of the situation.

Whites learned to survive here in the states from the NA's. How did you end up owing all the businesses? We know the reason this occurred was because of government sponsored white AA. We know its because of whites penchant for destroying other cultures and pretending they are superior or more civilized because they have to use trickery and murder to accomplish their goals.

You weren't allowed to do anything. You used your guns and disease to accomplish your goals. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


I doubt you and I could work on the same shift.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


What I find dumb about the statement is this. Evidently people that lack intelligence tend to have a myopic view of things and lack the imagination necessary to understand that where they live is not the norm everywhere.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You'd like us to ignore the lynch mobs of blacks asking to ignore our justice system. You'd have us ignore the massive murder rate going on in our cities between blacks...You'd have us ignore the looting and destruction....You'd have us close our eyes to your racism and hatred.
> ...


I've long realized white racists are too dumb to understand cause and effect. Thats how the political parties exploit their ignorance and get them voting against themselves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
I have no idea where you're trying to take this discussion to. Assclaps dislikes whites and it's because he see's us as oppressors and blacks as the victims. It has nothing to do with my feelings. I could care less that he hates or dislikes whites. What I try to illustrate to his dumbass is that he claimed that if it weren't for blacks initially teaching everything to whites, whites would still be in caves. He totally contradicts himself. Saying white man controls everything but the black man taught him everything he knows is about as stupid as it gets and makes no sense.

Slavery is over and has been for a long time. Move on already!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Those questions are stupid. But I'll play along.

"Take a look at the fortune 500 and tell me who owns those business that hire people?"

Both black and white people own fortune 500 companies.

"Who are the people in congress that make the laws?"

Both black and white people are members of congress that make the laws.

Yes you do blame whites for everything. You are a perpetual victim.

You deny reality.

Whites were surviving long before they met a NA.

Whites own ALL the businesses? Wow that s big ass lie. You sure you don't want to walk that back?

Government has never helped a black business?  You might want to research that a little more.

We have a penchant for destroying cultures yet we have created a multi-cultural nation. That makes sense.

I do believe you have gone off the deep end.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I see conveniently forgot to realize I said that whites own the *majority*.  Do you want to try again?  This time without deflecting?  BTW you didn't create a multicultural society. You needed labor and someone to oppress. Besides short of complete genocide you had no choice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Where are you from?  Segregation ended in the United States years ago.



To Closed Caption, it will always be 1955 Mississippi. He feels justified in his hatred of white people, because the whole world is 1955 Mississippi.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



He's probably not afraid just appalled that Blacks make up only 12-13% of the total population yet commit 52% of all violent crime and in your own city of New York, commit 75% of all violent crime.  Those are appalling statics and goes toward the overall general barbaric and murderous nature of Blacks.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




While you forget to respond to my question asking why the other races have managed to succeed very well in the white-controlled society.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No way!!  Slavery that ended way back with the Civil War is his crutch. Get him to tell you how long and hard he had to work in the cotton fields while being beaten by his white master. Wahat he wants is money for someone else's suffering.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Remember, you sold your vote for an Obamaphone with cheap batteries.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, New York is definitely a backwards state. At least they are keeping the Black thugs out of their schools.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Whites are the majority, no disagreement there. What's your point?

Yes, whites created or at least allowed for the creation of various cultures in the US.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Matt and guys like you are definitely afraid and paranoid. You understand the barbaric, maniacal history of your race is coming back to bite you in the ass. You reap what you sow. In this case whites are seeing a reflection of the past atrocities they have done.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 16, 2014)

Willful ignorance knows no color boundaries.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But they did accomplish it, didn't they?  Blacks have accomplished nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



If you dont get my point you should not have replied to my post. I understand you arent too bright but you should at least have a rudimentary grasp of what you are denying dont you?

Whites didnt create anything. There were people here before you got here. You needed other people to do your work so you were forced to import others. If you simply allowed it then why are there still Blacks here? whites wanted them shipped out of the US.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm hardly hampered by anything. Actually I live very well indeed. I never had to whine about a job.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Blacks have accomplished many things but thats not the point. The point is that the reality of the situation says that whites accomplished these things only because they had to oppress others due to their inability to compete on a level playing field. They had to create white AA in order to do it because they knew they couldnt compete.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


I doubt you live well. You are way too dumb to expect me to believe that.  You never had to whine about a job because someone white you knew gave you one despite you not being qualified. More white AA..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you admit that segregation based on color is occurring? Why didnt you just say so in the first place?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> But they did accomplish it, didn't they?  Blacks have accomplished nothing.



That's an absurd statement, Closed Caption level stupidity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You first have to make a point before anyone can understand what it is. Hence the question, "what is your point?".

Whites didn't create anything? But you said whites own everything. So we own everything but didn't create anything. Sounds like bullshit to me.

Yes there were people here, illiterate and uncivilized, but present.

Forced to import others? You do know that only a fraction of Americans imported African slaves. The majority of Americans performed their own labor.

Why are blacks still here? Because they chose to stay and we chose to let them. Not only did we let them we gave them the same rights as any white man. They were actually granted the right to vote before white women were.

There may have been some that wanted to ship them out of the US, but I'd argue they were in the minority.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Willful ignorance knows no color boundaries.



Real Ignorance is ignoring the looting, the twice as many black on white murders and the utter hatred blacks have for us. The left loves to call us ignorant for pointing out reality.

I call the left blind and evil for cover up reality and getting innocent people killed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I have no idea why you keep talking to me about Asclepias and what you think his feelings are.

Also I answer this same question last page.  They advanced by engaging in savagery.  The slave master is ahead of the slave...shocker


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I did respond. They werent enslaved for generations would be just one of the reasons.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Probably so...or probably just using any excuse to back his racism.  Thats usually what racist and haters do...they all have excuses for why they hate.  You'll never meet a racist, and ask them why they are racist and get "I dont know" as a response.

But Matthew is concerned with crime...only from blacks
Matthew is concerned with single parents...only from blacks
Matthew is concerned with Hip Hop....only when blacks hear it or perform it.

Isnt that convenient?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
I was talking to assclaps when you jumped into the fray.

Blacks were also slave masters.....double shocker.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Go back and read my post 3 or 4 times if thats what it takes for you to understand the point. My job is to type. I am not responsible for your lack of comprehension.

Correct whites did not create anything to do with multiculturalism. It happened because they lacked the power to stop it.  What does owning anything having to do with the fact that whites are forced to depend on a multicultural society?

Yes forced to import others. You must be a fool if you think the US would be little more than another penal colony of Britains if they didnt import others. They werent up to the task so they had to import people that were hard workers and capable of surviving difficult situations.

Exactly. Blacks are here because they chose to stay. Whites wanted Blacks out of the country. Abe Lincoln even wanted them shipped out. So much for your theory they were allowed to stay.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

The massive degree of stupidity in this thread is off the chart!!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> The massive degree of stupidity in this thread is off the chart!!!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations.


You did that with one post and you are congratulating yourself?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > The massive degree of stupidity in this thread is off the chart!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHA

You just can't take the fact that white men created this great nation. It must suck to be a perpetual victim. Too bad you can't find any redeeming qualities within your own race.

Yes you were allowed to stay. You should thank us.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 16, 2014)

White people defending the violence and destruction of our innercities is what I call the real ignorance. Attempting to make these people feel good for this is just wrong! Made even more wrong as 90% of 50% of the murder in this country is black on black.

Not only do we justify this, but we justify blacks remaining Ignorant of reality.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



New York is filled with liberals. Their kids never get sacrificed. Only the kids of people in Florida get to enjoy forced diversity.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And a pig flew once but we arent talking about the minority.  But then you know that


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> White people defending the violence and destruction of our innercities is what I call the real ignorance. Attempting to make these people feel good for this is just wrong! Made even more wrong as 90% of 50% of the murder in this country is black on black.
> 
> Not only do we justify this, but we justify blacks remaining Ignorant of reality.



You're more worried about black on black crime than white on white....why?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2014)

I do not think that white people face more racism than black people, and yes I do feel bad that some black people have experienced that.  I just simply don't believe that most white people are racist, and that there always going to be clowns among us.  It's best not to let those people get to you and try to victimize you.  I also do not believe that police officers generally are racist, like many here and elsewhere would say.  I believe that when a police officer pulls his weapons in most instances it IS because he is in fear for his life or the lives of others.  Of course all of the instances where police DO shoot and kill an "unarmed black man" are hyped by the media and then you have the Reverend Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton who just love a good opportunity to remind black people that they are victims of white people to keep the hate alive.    It's insanity, IMO.  

MOST white people living in America today have never owned a slave, nor are they descended from people who owned slaves.  Most white people who live in America today are the products of immigrants who came around the time slavery was ending or just afterwards.  Also, it was only super rich people who owned slaves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
A pig flew once? You probably believe that.

It's ok to bring up slave masters as long as the color fits your narrative. Got it!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > White people defending the violence and destruction of our innercities is what I call the real ignorance. Attempting to make these people feel good for this is just wrong! Made even more wrong as 90% of 50% of the murder in this country is black on black.
> ...


 
Question is, why aren't you worried about it?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I do not think that white people face more racism than black people, and yes I do feel bad that some black people have experienced that.  I just simply don't believe that most white people are racist, and that there always going to be clowns among us.  It's best not to let those people get to you and try to victimize you.  I also do not believe that police officers generally are racist, like many here and elsewhere would say.  I believe that when a police officer pulls his weapons in most instances it IS because he is in fear for his life or the lives of others.




Watch this vid start at the 2:30 mark to hear a white persons response and this black guys response.  Its perfection. 
Watch This Young Black Man Give A Near Perfect Response To A White Male Who s Ignorant About The Systematic Oppression of Black People - Atlanta Blackstar



> Of course all of the instances where police DO shoot and kill an "unarmed black man" are hyped by the media and then you have the Reverend Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton who just love a good opportunity to remind black people that they are victims of white people to keep the hate alive.    It's insanity, IMO.



Sorry but you know what reminds me of being victimized by whites.  Surprisingly its not Jesse or Al its shooting an unarmed black man.  Reality and statistics that remind me.  If Jesse and Al never existed do you think those stats would go away?  Or do you think that black people would no longer notice reality?  



> MOST white people living in America today have never owned a slave, nor are they descended from people who owned slaves.  Most white people who live in America today are the products of immigrants who came around the time slavery was ending or just afterwards.  Also, it was only super rich people who owned slaves.



Again, this is the same the guy in the video was saying.  Please watch the response.  Its perfect 
Watch This Young Black Man Give A Near Perfect Response To A White Male Who s Ignorant About The Systematic Oppression of Black People - Atlanta Blackstar


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Ok there were black slave owners...

Do you think those black slave masters had an head start over their slaves or they were just like the slaves?  Please dont go full retard.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Because crime to me is bad and skin color doesnt fall into the equation.  But for Matthew (and you excusing it apparently) skin color is more important than crime


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think that white people face more racism than black people, and yes I do feel bad that some black people have experienced that.  I just simply don't believe that most white people are racist, and that there always going to be clowns among us.  It's best not to let those people get to you and try to victimize you.  I also do not believe that police officers generally are racist, like many here and elsewhere would say.  I believe that when a police officer pulls his weapons in most instances it IS because he is in fear for his life or the lives of others.
> ...



I'll have to watch later.  Break time is over.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Your devolution into retarded madness is amusing. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I picked D. How about you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I do not think that white people face more racism than black people, and yes I do feel bad that some black people have experienced that.  I just simply don't believe that most white people are racist, and that there always going to be clowns among us.  It's best not to let those people get to you and try to victimize you.  I also do not believe that police officers generally are racist, like many here and elsewhere would say.  I believe that when a police officer pulls his weapons in most instances it IS because he is in fear for his life or the lives of others.  Of course all of the instances where police DO shoot and kill an "unarmed black man" are hyped by the media and then you have the Reverend Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton who just love a good opportunity to remind black people that they are victims of white people to keep the hate alive.    It's insanity, IMO.
> 
> MOST white people living in America today have never owned a slave, nor are they descended from people who owned slaves.  Most white people who live in America today are the products of immigrants who came around the time slavery was ending or just afterwards.  Also, it was only super rich people who owned slaves.


Most white people are not racist. You dont have to be racist in order to support racism. You can do that unknowingly which is one of the effects the OP eludes to.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The mass majority of slave owners were white. Its probably in the figure of 99.9%


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Nope.  In Egypt they were 100% black slave owners.  Remember.  Egyptians supposedly invented civilization and with it slavery.  It all goes back to evil blacks.  Sorry.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And also remember that that system of slavery was indeed very different than Chattel Slavery here in the US.

Either way we're talking about blacks in the US not ones in Egypt, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



We are talking about the US retard. Learn to follow the conversation so you dont appear as stupid as you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
It stands to reason they would indeed have a head start. They were landowners and had some degree of wealth whereas a common slave did not. But there were some former slaves that did very well for themselves.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ok so why when I say whites generally had a head start do you get defensive?  Its the truth but for some reason you believe it you just dislike that I say it.

Whether or not I say it...its still the truth


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

The OP says whites arent aware of problems blacks face.  Responses say I'm wrong then admits thats all people everywhere.

I say whites generally had a head start.  Responses say I'm wrong then later admit that thats generally true.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Just pull a number out of your ass and go with it.

Of the blacks residing in the South, 261,988 were not slaves. Of this number, 10,689 lived in New Orleans. The country's leading African American historian, Duke University professor John Hope Franklin, records that in New Orleans over 3,000 free Negroes owned slaves, or 28 percent of the free Negroes in that city.

This 28 percent is certainly impressive when compared to less than 1.4 percent of all American whites and less than 4.8 percent of southern whites who owned slaves. The statistics show that, when free, blacks disproportionately became slave masters.

Black Slave Owners Civil War Article by Robert M Grooms


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
It's not skin color as much as it is a culture.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Your comparing apples to oranges.

It's true that every free man whether he's black or white had a head start over those enslaved. It's true that those of wealth had an edge over those that were poor regardless of skin tone.

What I fail to understand is how the events that happened 150 years ago can be attributed to what is happening today. My theory is that for whatever reason blacks refuse to move on from the past. They seem to think they way Assclapius does and that is that the plight of the black man today is connected to the events of the past and the evil white man.. Forgetting it was the white man that ultimately freed the slaves from bondage.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Just pull a deflection out of you ass and hope no one notices.  What does that have to do with the 99.9% of slave owners being white?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Build on that understanding displayed in your second paragraph. Take the next step in logical thinking. If the majority of the wealthy an non enslaved had a head start what does that do for their descendants?  Now take that a step further. Those descendants have it even better and the descendants of those enlsaved and poor have it the same or worse. Add in that the descendants of the enslaved and poor are still being repressed. Is this making sense to you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Nothing. But your 99.9% number means nothing also.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


If it meant nothing why did you deflect then?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
It does nothing unless they allow it to be a crutch. Which is what most, like yourself has chose to do.

Your argument is silly to begin with.

By the way, if the US was so bad then why didn't the majority of blacks go back to Africa when given the opportunity? The fact that so few availed themselves of the opportunity or heeded the exhortations of Marcus Garvey reflects the reality that descendants of slaves were better off remaining in the US.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Dude I called you number bullshit from the start. I showed you verifiable stats that wasn't pulled out of thin air hoping you would do likewise. But I see you're going to stick with your fabricated number regardless.

Stay stuck on stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You showed me a diversion. You showed me Black slave owners in New Orleans which had nada to do with the fact that slave owners were by the vast majority white people here in the states. Your admission that you deflected is telling. .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The mass majority of slave owners were white. Its probably in the figure of 99.9%



The first slave owner in the 13 colonies was a black man - sploogy. He started the whole thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


So willful ignorance is again your response and you also tacked on a diversion again?

The majority of Blacks didnt go back to Africa for a couple of reasons ranging from being brainwashed into believing they would be going back to a jungle all the way up to people staying because they felt that they rightfully were owed the privilege of being a US citizen considering they are the ones that built the US into an economic power.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The mass majority of slave owners were white. Its probably in the figure of 99.9%
> ...


Hugh Gwyn was not Black. Get your fact straight son or risk being embarrassed.  Even if that were true what does that have to do with the majority of slave owners being white?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Tomato Tomahto....Just a coincidence that culture all have the same skin color.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
It's called an example you retarded fuck.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

I see now we've gone past the topic and into the land of deflection.

If I spoke about Pecan Pie no one would bring up where Pecan Trees came from.  But mention something about blacks in America and we get the same tired ol "but there were black slave owners" "why didnt blacks go back to Africa after we removed them from it for generation after generation?"
"Why are Hip Hop?"


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You don't think very highly of your race.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I understand it was an example of a diversion. My question is why did you do that instead of concentrating on the point?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



An example of what?

Diversion?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You dont think very highly of your race.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
You're not concerned about it either way. Why is that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Try again sploogy.

America 8217 s first slave owner was a black man.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> I see now we've gone past the topic and into the land of deflection.
> 
> If I spoke about Pecan Pie no one would bring up where Pecan Trees came from.  But mention something about blacks in America and we get the same tired ol "but there were black slave owners" "why didnt blacks go back to Africa after we removed them from it for generation after generation?"
> "Why are Hip Hop?"


 
Well you can't have one and not mention the other. Why do facts freak you out so much?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Huh?  I just told you I was Matthew only cares about black crime.  Why?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
That blacks disproportionately owned slaves dumbass.

Are you two twins?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I see now we've gone past the topic and into the land of deflection.
> ...



Diversion.  Pecan trees arent the topic...Pecan Pie is


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
There's an apostrophe in the word "don't".

You're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I'll up your diversion and do you one better. You are a perfect example of a willfully ignorant white boy.

John Punch slave - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> For this reason, historians consider John Punch the "first official slave in the English colonies,"[4] and his case as the "ﬁrst legal sanctioning of lifelong slavery in the Chesapeake."[5] Historians also consider this to be one of the first legal distinctions between Europeans and Africans made in the colony,[6] and his case a key milestone in the development of the institution of slavery in the United States.[



I be the next thing you are going to claim is that slavery is illegal in the US.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I think you're using that word wrong


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


More diversions?  That was a pretty weak one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You dont think very highly of your race.



The Human race? 

Well, with members like you in it, it does sort of skew opinions...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Maybe it's because it's two to three times higher than that of white crime. Maybe he lives in a black neighborhood and it worries him. Personally I would think most blacks would be more concerned about it, but they aren't. They just sit back and blame it all on whitey as if that excuses it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You dont think very highly of your race.
> ...


No the white race. Both you and lonestar being an example of what having too much neanderthal DNA does to the gene pool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
I never mentioned pecan trees dumbass. You did......twice now.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Assclapius discovered a new word.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I'll up your diversion and do you one better.
> 
> John Punch slave - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Punch was a convict. He was sentenced to perpetual slavery for criminal offence.

Also, neither he not the slaves of Anthony were chattel - their children were not slaves. What caused that to change?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'll up your diversion and do you one better.
> ...


So that means Hugh Gwyn was the first slave owner retard.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yabut I mention whites not knowing about Racism and discrimation against blacks and you're talking about Blacks who owned slaves


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> [
> So that means Hugh Gwyn was the first slave owner retard.



No fuckwad, it certainly does not.

For those interested in actual fact, here is a scholarly look at chattel slavery.

http://www.historianhouse.us/History_605/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Eltis-Rise-Fall-of-Slavery.pdf


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
You better go back and read the thread. You jumped into a discussion I was having with Assclapius and we were talking about slavery. And you did in fact talk about slavery yourself you stupid retard!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Actually it does fuckwad.  I think you are embarrassed because even white historians agree with me. I'll highlight it for you.



> *For this reason, historians consider John Punch the "first official slave in the English colonies,"*[4]and his case as the "ﬁrst legal sanctioning of lifelong slavery in the Chesapeake."[5] Historians also consider this to be one of the first legal distinctions between Europeans and Africans made in the colony,[6] and his case a key milestone in the development of the institution of slavery in the United States.[


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You were deflecting which I stated several times. Your mention that Blacks owned slaves has nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


It wasnt new to you. You do it all the time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I know I know...first you didnt do it then you did because it was someone elses fault.  I know, I know


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
That was in response to your made up 99.9 percent number dumbass.

You idiots refuse to acknowledge the fact that it wasn't only white men that owned slaves but blacks did too and they were just as brutal if not more so.

You can't be a victim if it's shown that you may be a descendant from a slave owner. That would fuck your world up!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Actually it does fuckwad.  I think you are embarrassed because even white historians agree with me. I'll highlight it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> > *For this reason, historians consider John Punch the "first official slave in the English colonies,"*[4]and his case as the "ﬁrst legal sanctioning of lifelong slavery in the Chesapeake."[5] Historians also consider this to be one of the first legal distinctions between Europeans and Africans made in the colony,[6] and his case a key milestone in the development of the institution of slavery in the United States.[



You're only full of shit because you're racist, bigoted, and ignorant.

Penal labor for life terms goes back to 1510. White Europeans convicted of crimes escaped the guillotine with a life of labor. 

http://www.historianhouse.us/History_605/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Eltis-Rise-Fall-of-Slavery.pdf} pp. 1411


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You sound like a punk.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it does fuckwad.  I think you are embarrassed because even white historians agree with me. I'll highlight it for you.
> ...


Busted.



> *404 Error File Not Found*



Besides retard Penal would mean they were in prison.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I've always acknowledged Black slave owners. You however cant acknowledge the vast majority were white slave owners.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
What the fuck are you talking about?

You did jump into a conversation where slavery was being discussed. End of story.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


More diversions?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


It wasnt a conversation. I was telling you the whole time to stop deflecting.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I won't acknowledge it because it hasn't been shown to be true. It's a claim your making with nothing to support it.

You remind me of Truthmatters, she also never supported any of her ridiculous claims.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You really expect me to take you serious when you deny the vast majority of slave owners were white?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
A judgment based on the fact that you sound like a punk.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
It was a conversation you butted into.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

> ="Lonestar_logic, post: 9985273, member: 19381"]
> That was in response to your made up 99.9 percent number dumbass.
> 
> You idiots refuse to acknowledge the fact that it wasn't only white men that owned slaves but blacks did too and they were just as brutal if not more so.



Who denied that?  Anyone here?  I'm not but once again that has nothing to do with the topic



> You can't be a victim if it's shown that you may be a descendant from a slave owner. That would fuck your world up!



Sure you can because society doesnt treat blacks differently based on their family tree.  Blacks are treated unfairly because of their skin...not whether or not that black person had a descendant that once owned slaves.

In fact I can honestly say that anytime someone is discriminated against the question of family trees never come up


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it does fuckwad.  I think you are embarrassed because even white historians agree with me. I'll highlight it for you.
> ...



Nice link you got there....its just like your logic.  Broken


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Well you must have been talking to yourself because you just said you were not talking to ClosedCaption


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I  guess the new board doesn't support direct PDF links.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...3ZfIVe_03VP6DOHXQ&sig2=68dfA1kGqpC6FwQnk6Bp9Q


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nothing in your link regarding penal slavery. I see penal servitude but no penal slavery. You must be embarrassed.  Next time do a ctrl F and put in penal slavery so you dont get busted again.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Why did blacks invent slavery in Egypt?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




Pecan Trees!!!!  LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Inquiring minds should start a thread on that subject instead of deflecting on someones thread.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> > ="Lonestar_logic, post: 9985273, member: 19381"]
> > That was in response to your made up 99.9 percent number dumbass.
> >
> > You idiots refuse to acknowledge the fact that it wasn't only white men that owned slaves but blacks did too and they were just as brutal if not more so.
> ...


 
Oh geez....another person that identifies blacks as victims. Poor black people treated unfairly because of their skin color.

Cry me a river!

It would fuck Assclapius' world up because then he would be out of the loop for the reparations he thinks he's due.

If blacks are treated unfairly it's due to the own actions or inactions and not because of their skin color.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
It's hard to tell you two apart.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why not answer the question?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > > ="Lonestar_logic, post: 9985273, member: 19381"]
> ...



He's Al Sharpton in drag


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Only if you cant read. You seem to get confused easily. Is that why you deflect so much?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> > ="Lonestar_logic, post: 9985273, member: 19381"]
> > That was in response to your made up 99.9 percent number dumbass.
> >
> > You idiots refuse to acknowledge the fact that it wasn't only white men that owned slaves but blacks did too and they were just as brutal if not more so.
> ...



We gave you reparations. We gave you an Obamaphone. That was way too much.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Because its off topic moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Some people never grow out of the "mine" stage of their life...


Mine is mine yours is mine hows that? Now move your ass out of my new home. make sure my new car has a full tank of gas and the power bill is fully paid. I come by your tent to get the rest of my money from you


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So has been a lot of posts. Another excuse from the Excuse Boy.


----------



## westwall (Oct 16, 2014)

*ADDRESS THE OP folks.  The OP.  You're spending more time insulting each other than addressing the OP.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> *ADDRESS THE OP folks.  The OP.  You're spending more time insulting each other than addressing the OP.*



I tried to tell 'em but when you cant address the OP you go off topic

hahaha


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

The OP is nothing more than whining about being black.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The OP is nothing more than whining about being black.



The OP clearly says white people are ignorant on racial issues.  Of course to you that clearly means something something white cracker hatred yada yada.

You should have your estrogen levels checked, you're a pretty sensitive fella


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The OP is nothing more than whining about being black.


Blacks whining. Never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is nothing more than whining about being black.
> ...


 
I know what it says and it amounts to opinion, not fact.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Except the studies and history.  Oh and reality...

And your post which matches the OP...

Yea...except those things


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The studies and reality dont bear out your misguided opinions. That means your response which was predicted by the OP proves the premise of the OP.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
One study was cited and it had nothing to do with what the title of the OP claimed.

Also it contained an analysis from a biased source.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
No it shows the ignorance and laziness that most blacks exhibit on a daily basis.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I already said that you dont see racism as a problem and here you are proving me right, but claiming I'm wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I guess you never read the studies.  It says that your post is the standard response proving the OP's premise.  Thanks for doing that in very clear terms.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
It's only a problem because race-baiters make it out to be. A bigger problem lies within the black community, but we don't want to address that issue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I read the study indicated in the OP and it had no bearing on the what the title suggested. More blacks are killed by police than whites according to the study cited. Not a big secret considering that;

Blacks are seven times more likely than people of other races to commit murder, and eight times more likely to commit robbery.
When blacks commit crimes of violence, they are nearly three times more likely than non-blacks to use a gun, and more than twice as likely to use a knife. 
Of the nearly 770,000 violent interracial crimes committed every year involving blacks and whites, blacks commit 85 percent and whites commit 15 percent.
Blacks are an estimated 39 times more likely to commit a violent crime against a white than vice versa, and 136 times more likely to commit robbery.
http://www.colorofcrime.com/colorofcrime2005.pdf


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

So you're reasoning is its ok to shoot at people based on their skin color and not who they are or what they have done.

Cool


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I dont know about you but everytime I've seen someone shot...they didnt say that the race baiters were the problem.  It was usually the shooter and the bullet that went inside their body


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> [
> 
> I read the study indicated in the OP and it had no bearing on the what the title suggested.


Despite your deflection.....actually it did.



> In many cases, he found, white perceptions of racial disparities diverge far from reality.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> So you're reasoning is its ok to shoot at people based on their skin color and not who they are or what they have done.
> 
> Cool


 
If you got that from what I posted then you are retarded.

Blacks get shot because they're committing violent crimes at a rate much higher than whites.

But you idiots want to focus on blacks getting shot instead of why they commit crimes at a much higher rate. It isn't skin color that causes them to be criminals and it isn't poverty, then what is it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 
No it didn't.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I read the study indicated in the OP and it had no bearing on the what the title suggested. More blacks are killed by police than whites according to the study cited. Not a big secret considering that;
> 
> Blacks are seven times more likely than people of other races to commit murder, and eight times more likely to commit robbery.
> When blacks commit crimes of violence, they are nearly three times more likely than non-blacks to use a gun, and more than twice as likely to use a knife.
> ...


Not those studies. You can only use studies approved by Sharpton and his disciples like Asc.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
What does being shot have to do with racism? They aren't shot because they are black, they're shot because they're criminals that for whatever reason didn't comply with who ever had the gun on them.

You said "I already said that you dont see racism as a problem........."

I responded with "It's only a problem because race-baiters make it out to be."

Then you bring up nonsense about someone being shot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


i quoted it. Prove its not there in quotes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I read the study indicated in the OP and it had no bearing on the what the title suggested. More blacks are killed by police than whites according to the study cited. Not a big secret considering that;
> ...


 haha unlike Sharpton and his ilk, these stats come straight from the government. But people like Assclapius and Closeminded will say they were written by white men so they must be lies.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well call it prejudice or whatever but you just made an excuse of why blacks are shot more often by putting up stats about skin color and not about the people who are being shot at.  "Blacks commit crimes so shooting them makes sense" is your message loud and clear.



> They aren't shot because they are black, they're shot because they're criminals that for whatever reason didn't comply with who ever had the gun on them.



Uh huh...you've determined that all by yourself did ya?



> You said "I already said that you dont see racism as a problem........."
> 
> I responded with "It's only a problem because race-baiters make it out to be."
> 
> Then you bring up nonsense about someone being shot.



Racism is a problem with or without any "race baiters" around unless you want to say that racism is ok UNLESS race baiters are around.  I'd love to quote you and make that my new signature.

Go on...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
His quote doesn't mean squat.

Whites see blacks as more equal than blacks see whites. That to me means that blacks see themselves as inferior to whites. "So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of blacks".

Shows you who the truly racist are.

"Blacks more likely than whites to say Brown's shooting raises racial issues."

That's because whites see Brown as a criminal breaking the law and blacks see Brown as an innocent black child shot down in cold blood by a racist cop.

The truth is the former, but blacks willfully ignore the truth and go with the latter.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Of course you're speaking from the experience of being a black man correct?  



> That to me means that blacks see themselves as inferior to whites.



Of course it does because you just made up a strawman "blacks think...." then disagreed with it.  I'm shocked...



> "So it is no surprise that just 16 percent of whites believe that there is “a lot” of discrimination in America today, a view held by 56 percent of blacks".
> 
> Shows you who the truly racist are.



Just yell racist tactic deployed



> "Blacks more likely than whites to say Brown's shooting raises racial issues."
> 
> That's because whites see Brown as a criminal breaking the law and blacks see Brown as an innocent black child shot down in cold blood by a racist cop.
> 
> The truth is the former, but blacks willfully ignore the truth and go with the latter.



Tell us what we all believe..you got this.  You know better about blacks than I do....I'm just some black guy.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The concept of cause and effect are rational and lost on those often for political expediency but more often for lack of intellect. 

No doubt some of it leads back the IQ studies, which however are not Sharpton-approved.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I light of your denials his quote is spot on.

How did you jump from less equal to inferior?  Only a retard would say that. I dont know any Black person that thinks they are inferior to a white person. Equality is a social position and subject to the way they are treated by society you retard. I am superior to you in every way but if a cop shoots me and not you because I'm Black and you are white I was treated unequally.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Yes that basically is my message and the stats back it up. So now who is being willfully ignorant?

Racism is only a problem for blacks because they think every slight against them no matter how legitimate it is, is racist.

Case in point:

Jesse Jackson Claims Racism: “Why Is Black Ebola Patient The Only One To Die?”

In an appearance on CNN, Duncan’s nephew, Josephus Weeks continued Jackson’s insane race-baiting rhetoric.
“He’s the only person that has died from Ebola here in America,” Weeks said. “He’s a black man. He’s poor, didn’t have insurance.”

Which is an utterly stupid thing to suggest since nine-day treatment of Thomas Eric Duncan cost the hospital an estimated $500,000.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yes. Cause and effect are rational. Your interpretation of the causes and effects is what is left wanting. No doubt it goes back to reason IQ was invented in the first place. Fear of Black people and a desire to prove whites were superior.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
How did I jump from less equal to inferior? Perhaps it's because;

in·fe·ri·or
ˌinˈfirēər/
_adjective_
adjective: *inferior*

*1*.
lower in rank, status, or quality.
"schooling in inner-city areas was *inferior to* that in the rest of the country"

synonyms:second-class, lesser, lower in status, lower-ranking, subordinate, second-fiddle, junior, minor;More
subservient, lowly, humble, menial, beneath one
"poorer people were thought to be innately inferior"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
antonyms:superior
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
of low standard or quality.
"inferior goods"

synonyms:second-rate, substandard, low-quality, low-grade, downmarket, bush-league, unsatisfactory, shoddy, deficient;More
poor, bad, awful, dreadful, wretched;
_informal_crummy, scuzzy, rotten, lousy, third-rate, tinpot, rinky-dink, low-rent
"inferior accommodations"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
antonyms:luxury
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Law
(of a court or tribunal) able to have its decisions overturned by a higher court.
Economics
denoting goods or services that are in greater demand during a recession than in a boom, e.g., secondhand clothes.

*2*.
Anatomy
low or lower in position.
"ulcers located in the inferior and posterior wall of the duodenum"
(of a letter, figure, or symbol) written or printed below the line.
Botany
(of the ovary of a flower) situated below the sepals and enclosed in the receptacle.

_noun_
noun: *inferior*; plural noun: *inferiors
1*.
a person lower than another in rank, status, or ability.
"her social and intellectual inferiors"

synonyms:subordinate, junior, underling, minion, menial, peon
"how dare she treat him as an inferior?"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Yes a cop will shoot you for just being black.

Another ignorant statement from another ignorant black man.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yes that basically is my message and the stats back it up. So now who is being willfully ignorant?



No I need a quote, go ahead and say what you mean.  Thanks



> Racism is only a problem for blacks because they think every slight against them no matter how legitimate it is, is racist.



Racism is a problem no matter what anyone thinks about it.  Just like anything else that exists...it doesnt require attitude to be a problem...it exists without it on its own



> Case in point:
> 
> Jesse Jackson Claims Racism: “Why Is Black Ebola Patient The Only One To Die?”
> 
> ...



So if he was rich, white and had insurance he would've been sent home too?

Thats silly


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Thats great but I dont see anywhere in that definition that says less equal moron.

Yes its a fact a cop will shoot you or disregard your rights as a human simply because you are Black. Your denial simply proves the OP correct.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yes. Cause and effect are rational. Your interpretation of the causes and effects is what is left wanting. No doubt it goes back to reason IQ was invented in the first place. Fear of Black people and a desire to prove whites were superior.


Blame the French, they developed it. There was never any need to prove the disparities of intelligence. It was as readily apparent then as it is now. The confirmation was a no-brainer, but what is a no-brainer for most is a challenge for some.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Cause and effect are rational. Your interpretation of the causes and effects is what is left wanting. No doubt it goes back to reason IQ was invented in the first place. Fear of Black people and a desire to prove whites were superior.
> ...



The French are white moron.  Either way you are wrong. Sir Francis Galton the father of eugenics was the first person to propose your white nonsense of IQ.

Cracking The Learning Code - A Brief and Ugly History of Intelligence Testing



> Sir Francis Galton, who is recognized as the father of "intellectual measurement." A Cambridge-educated statistician, Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The French are white moron.  Either way you are wrong. Sir Francis Galton the father of eugenics was the first person to propose your white nonsense of IQ.
> 
> Cracking The Learning Code - A Brief and Ugly History of Intelligence Testing


"Develop" is not a difficult word. Thought you might understand it, but I suppose it's like the concept of cause and effect and even elementary mathematics.

Anyway, dingbat books aside: Alfred Binet - Biography Facts and Pictures


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The French are white moron.  Either way you are wrong. Sir Francis Galton the father of eugenics was the first person to propose your white nonsense of IQ.
> ...



Binet was a white guy. You must not have read my link. Gallton beat him to the punch. By the way he also *developed* a test.  I guess that word must have tripped you up.



> *Referring to Galton's intelligence tests* based on sensory acuity as a "waste of time." Binet and Simon *developed* the world's first pen and paper IQ test.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that basically is my message and the stats back it up. So now who is being willfully ignorant?
> ...


 
Racism has never been a problem for me. I don't associate myself with racists. I judge people on their character not skin tone.

If he was rich, white and had insurance he'd be just as dead.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Not my fault your IQ is below 70.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You need to read. Both Binet and Galton (cousin of Darwin) were at levels of intellect no black can possibly approach. Thus says the Bell Curve and thus it is. The very best blacks an do is a Ben Carson. Don't involve yourself in things you cannot possibly understand, mathematics and even history among them, let alone intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Not my fault your IQ is below 10


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Except if you want an excuse to why shooting them is ok...then you all for judging based on skin tone



> If he was rich, white and had insurance he'd be just as dead.



Thanks I knew you couldnt say it because its silly as hell to believe a rich white person with insurance would've been sent home.  Thanks for agreeing with Jesse Jackson


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The Bell Curve has been exposed as a fraud. You must not keep up with current events.

BTW what is the highest possible value of an octet in a subnet mask. If you take more than 2 minutes to answer you arent even in my class as far as intelligence.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
I think shooting a violent criminal that resists arrest is perfectly ok regardless of skin tone.

You suggest a what if scenario then when it isn't answered the way you want you claim victory and say I'm agreeing with Jackson when Jackson never made such a claim.

You exhibit a prime example of willful ignorance coupled with utter stupidity and dishonesty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
1950 is calling. It wants is lame comeback back.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


1930 is calling. It wants its lame insult back.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Except you quoted stats suggesting why its ok to shoot a black person because of black crime and not based on what the individual did.  You exposed yourself



> You suggest a what if scenario then when it isn't answered the way you want you claim victory and say I'm agreeing with Jackson when Jackson never made such a claim.



YOU brought up Jesse then claimed that saying that if the guy was rich, white and had insurance he wouldve been treated same.  Until I asked you directly then you couldnt fully commit to that retarded opinion.



> You exhibit a prime example of willful ignorance coupled with utter stupidity and dishonesty.



Name calling...you all out huh?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Seriously, he called Jesse racist for saying that a rich white person with insurance would've been treated differently...Then when I ask Lonestar if he thinks the rich white guy with insurance would be treated the same.  

He couldnt answer.  You know why?

Because he doesnt want to go full retard thats why


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Not based on what the individual did?  I guess you would be correct if you discount the word "crime".

Yes if he was rich, white and had insurance he still would have died. I am just as committed to that opinion as I was the first time I stated it.

Saying your being dishonest and behaving stupidly with willful ignorance isn't name calling. It's giving an opinion about your character.

But if you want me to call you a name, I can oblige.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Seriously, he called Jesse racist for saying that a rich white person with insurance would've been treated differently...Then when I ask Lonestar if he thinks the rich white guy with insurance would be treated the same.
> 
> He couldnt answer.  You know why?
> 
> Because he doesnt want to go full retard thats why


 
I did answer your question. You just didn't like my answer. And yes Jesse Jackson is racist and not just for what he stated about this issue. He has a history of racist remarks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, he called Jesse racist for saying that a rich white person with insurance would've been treated differently...Then when I ask Lonestar if he thinks the rich white guy with insurance would be treated the same.
> ...



Because your answer wasnt to my question:



Lonestar_logic said:


> If he was rich, white and had insurance he'd be just as dead



No one asked if he would be less dead.  But good job on deflecting and changing the subject.  You're really good at it


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 
Sure it was.

You asked, " So if he was rich, white and had insurance he would've been sent home too?".

I said he would be just as dead. So yes, they would have sent him home assuming he would have the same misdiagnosis as Duncan.

You like, Jackson seem to suggest that he was sent home because he was black with no insurance which is a claim that cannot be proven.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 17, 2014)

Play dumb with someone else..but you arent dumb enough to double down on stpuidity.

*wink* thanks buddy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Play dumb with someone else..but you arent dumb enough to double down on stpuidity.
> 
> *wink* thanks buddy


No, he really is that dumb.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The Bell Curve has been exposed as a fraud. You must not keep up with current events.
> 
> BTW what is the highest possible value of an octet in a subnet mask. If you take more than 2 minutes to answer you arent even in my class as far as intelligence.


I had a zit on my ass with I higher IQ than yours and your hero Al Sharpton's put together. Neither Sharpton nor political correctness invalidate what the Bell Curve proves. Let's face it, this is the guy who speaks of great black civilizations.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Bell Curve has been exposed as a fraud. You must not keep up with current events.
> ...



How did you get a zit on your ass you filthy animal? Never mind I dont think I want to know. Take a bath everyday and you wont get zits you dirty monkey.

The Bell Curve has been debunked as monkey science. Deal with it.

I see you couldnt answer my question in the allotted time even though it was easy. You are too dumb for words.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You should aspire to be a zit on my ass, intellectually as well as aesthetically. Still, those are aspirations you will never achieve. Genetics are a bitch, I know.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Why would I want to be a zit on your ass? I dont want to be anywhere near unclean simians. Yes genetics are a bitch. Thats why I feel for you with your problematic gene pool. Be sure to brush your back so your fur is nice and shiny and free of lice.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Why would I want to be a zit on your ass? I dont want to be anywhere near unclean simians. Yes genetics are a bitch. Thats why I feel for you with your problematic gene pool. Be sure to brush your back so your fur is nice and shiny and free of lice.


Being a zit on my ass would give you the status and intellect you've never had before. It would do wonders for these insecurity and inferiority complexes which haunt you so. Finally, it would make you more physically attractive to the white women or men you so desire. You're black, get over it.

Alas, genetics preclude reaching your aspirations. I realize that being black outside of the world of political correctness, sports and affirmative action can be a real bitch, as is failure.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want to be a zit on your ass? I dont want to be anywhere near unclean simians. Yes genetics are a bitch. Thats why I feel for you with your problematic gene pool. Be sure to brush your back so your fur is nice and shiny and free of lice.
> ...


Dont be so angry cave monkey. Blustering in anger only lets me know I have gotten to you. I can empathize with you having recessive problematic genes but cheer up. Once we breed you out, the problem will be solved forever .


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dont be so angry cave monkey. Blustering in anger only lets me know I have gotten to you. I can empathize with you having recessive problematic genes but cheer up. Once we breed you out, the problem will be solved forever .


Sorry, it's like fantasizing that if three quarters of the class die, I'll be the smartest and best looking kid. Failure is failure, and it's no different from flight of fancy of great black civilizations.

You will never be the smartest or the best-looking. In other words, you will never be equal in any way to a zit on my ass. It's a genetic thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be so angry cave monkey. Blustering in anger only lets me know I have gotten to you. I can empathize with you having recessive problematic genes but cheer up. Once we breed you out, the problem will be solved forever .
> ...


I must be really getting to you. You are trying your best to convince me arent you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry cave monkey. I know my history and thats one of the primary reasons I'm so successful. If I would have let insecure white people like you fill my head with BS I'd be messed up and in denial like you. Your white boy rants are funny though. I do appreciate the attempt but you know the strength you face in me. I intimidate you and other cave monkeys like you.  Why else would you be trying to convince me of your BS?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I must be really getting to you. You are trying your best to convince me arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admire your diligence. Still, genetics precludes any hope you might have to being equal to a zit on my ass. Sorry, it is not going to happen. That's life, get over it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I must be really getting to you. You are trying your best to convince me arent you?
> ...



I do admire your persistence You white guys are bound and determined to convince yourselves that you are superior.  Unfortunately, (for you)  the truth is already out there. Genetics tells us the cave apes were a unfortunate mistake. Nature is in the process of correcting your shallow gene pool by replenishing it with original stock in the form of the Black man.  Hopefully our valuable melanin will do away with your issues brought on by lack of melanin and inbreeding. You guys also experienced a period of devolution during the ice age. I hope to god your savagery will will be culled when we breed you out as well. These white girls know whats up.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, sorry. It's like your great sub-African civilizations. there is no point in trying again. Failure is not abstract.First you must achieve being equal to  a zit on my ass aesthetically or intellectually, then we can talk about equality. One step at a time. Good luck!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yes you are sorry. You are correct. There really is no hope for you. Failure was just a matter of time anyway. The only way you can stay around is if you hid out in the north as the sun will kill you eventually. You guys are like the Morlocks in The Time Machine.  Soon you will be driven underground. Well whatever is left of you.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Failure is failure. It's been fun Asc.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yes you are a failure meathead but cheer up. I already told you nature is correcting you as her biggest mistake. Your failure is actually a step along the way to getting it right eventually.  Hopefully it will be before you are bred out.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 17, 2014)

So why did black Egyptians invent slavery?  Anyone?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> So why did black Egyptians invent slavery?  Anyone?


Egyptians werent white. Sorry.



> *What Is Up With Willfully Ignorant White People?*


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2014)

Why did blacks invent slavery in Egypt?


----------



## NeoTemplar (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > So why did black Egyptians invent slavery?  Anyone?
> ...



Im pretty sure hes talking about nationality here, not ethnicity though it is a bit hard to tell with you guys devolving the entire debate into a flame war.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 4, 2014)

What's up with willfully ignorant white people? Easy enough to understand:

The less you know, the more sense Jesus makes.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Nov 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> What's up with willfully ignorant white people? Easy enough to understand:
> 
> The less you know, the more sense Jesus makes.



Are you seriously trying to bait me into argument?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 4, 2014)

NeoTemplar said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with willfully ignorant white people? Easy enough to understand:
> ...



No offense, but who are you I want anything from you? Don't confuse the order in which posts appear as being anything to do with you.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Nov 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Really you posted directly beneath my post about us Christians and insult our religion and you expect me to believe it wasn't on purpose?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.
> 
> And yet, Washington Post reporter *Michael A. Fletcher* makes an important point in his piece, “Whites Think Discrimination Against Whites Is a Bigger Problem Than bias against Blacks,” where he examines White perceptions of racial disparity and how they “diverge far from reality.” He bases his analysis on colleague *Russell Samuels’* report on the clueless White residents of Ferguson who had no idea that racism was considered a problem in the region by its Black inhabitants. Fletcher also points to research conducted by Harvard University professor *Michael I. Norton*.
> 
> ...


I am so sick of the whole race thing.

Here, we just call each other sir and ma'am, and go about our business.

Until the racebaiters chime in, we never even think of race.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Some people never grow out of the "mine" stage of their life...


Some people never learn it is wrong to steal.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Just my observance of the issue.  Everyone has a perspective. Everyone has their own trials and tribulations and to them those trials and tribulations are the most pressing no matter how trivial they may be in reality.  It takes intelligence to step away and see things from another perspective.  That is the only reason I have not written off white people completely. I have been able to meet some that are intelligent.
> ...


We are free will individuals in a free society.

Only the mentally and physically challenged should get any aid; the rest should be guaranteed a job.

That government guaranteed job should be to ensure that each gets basic food, clothing and shelter by EARNING IT.

If you can't make it in the real world, and have to turn to government, government should give you a job and nothing else.

If you don't take, go starve.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Would minding our business include cutting off welfare and letting you people work it out?

I mean, 150+ years after the Freedmen's Bureau, blacks don't have much to show for being wards of the state, do they?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...




And government should be the employer of last resort, and pay benefits according to an individuals value to he nation.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who is at fault if an individual, black, white or any other race, is unaware that hard work, punctuality, self-discipline, sobriety and sexual restraint are the tickets OUT of poverty?

Bush?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Get over it.

Millions of successful blacks already have.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Since white people are the main ones on welfare that has nothing to do with Black people so go ahead and stop paying your taxes. I dont mind. That means that all Black people stop paying for your welfare too.

Blacks have never been wards of the state. Its more like we survived despite whites attempts to make us go away via Jim Crow and now the Prison Industrial Complex. When are white people simply going to stop needing extra help to keep their positions of economic superiority?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


What does that have to do with my point? Are you failing to read along or just trying to divert?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They didn't vastly outnumber blacks in most of the South.

Fact is, slavery was not onerous enough to generate mass rebellion, though there were rebellions against unusually cruel slaveowners.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Thats not the point. Millions of unsuccessful Blacks have not.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dumbass, more whites are on welfare because there are more whites.

What percentage of each race is on welfare?

That would tell a tale, no?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Thats not a fact. Thats your misguided opinion.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


By lack of personal qualities and for no other reason.

Look, I taught in mainly black rural ghetto schools, 95% free lunch, and I have seen too many people get out of poverty in spite of a mediocre to poor educational system to buy the "whitey traps me in poverty bullshit".


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Dumbass I dont care why there are more whites. The point is that there are more. So go ahead and cut off welfare. You are a moron.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The Talented Tenth does do their best to keep their brothers and sisters in bondage.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No matter who or what you are, you are likely to occasionally fall victim to looking at the world through a very specific lens. Such is anyone’s right, and ultimately, our experiences are our experiences. However, with a certain level of knowledge and an equal measure of maturity should come one realization: It isn’t all about you, thus, when judging a collective issue, you have to see all sides. And when it comes to topics like race, or better yet, racism, if you’re White, I would like to think you’d entertain the thought of looking outside yourself before trying to gauge such matters. After all, you’re White, you’ve got everything else more often than not. Such a task shouldn’t be considered all that taxing.
> ...



What heritage or culture does your family come from?  The answer doesnt matter but ask yourself this:

Would you give up your culture, pride in that culture etc just because someone outside of your family thinks you should?

The answer is no...So why do you expect a black person to give up theirs because you dont like it


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't care if white trash die in the streets for lack of personal ambition.

I want the welfare cut off for them too.

They do nothing for this nation.

And you name calling and little emoticons are so fuckin' third grade.

Grow up, boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Bull shit. Because of the cycle caused by white racism. I dont give a fuck where you taught. You dont know what you are talking about. You didnt live the life. You got to go home to your white world and validate your feelings of superiority. I lived the life. I know what it took for me to be successful and it was a string of lucky events. Most Black people in the inner city dont get what I was lucky enough to get.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You like a culture responsible for most of the murder and abortion in this country?

That's a thing to be proud of?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I didnt ask if you cared. i pointed out your solution of cutting off welfare doesnt bother me since whites are going to be affected as well. You called me a name first so you can kiss my ass 1rst grader. You call me a name and I certainly wont refrain from calling you one.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I guess thats why they are so invested in educating everyone. What a dummy you are!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 4, 2014)

So why did blacks Egyptians invent slavery and enslaved people for millennia.  Anyone?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> So why did blacks Egyptians invent slavery and enslaved people for millennia.  Anyone?


Whites invented slavery not Blacks. Go look up where the word slave came from. Hint. The Slavic people.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

NeoTemplar said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with willfully ignorant white people? Easy enough to understand:
> ...


Why, he is the King Master Baiter of the board.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...




And there you have it...dont expect others to give up what you refuse too.  As soon as you realize you dont control others your life will be easier.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Nov 4, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Asking this question seems kind of redundant when you consider the vast melting pot that is the U.S. and the high rate of interracial relationships, I doubt the majority of people could tell you what their true heritage even is, just an observation mind you.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

NeoTemplar said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



You're thinking too far ahead...the point is that white people are always saying they dont see race.  Like blacks shouldnt be black or be proud of it then they turn around and celebrate being Irish, Jewish, Italian etc.

But when it comes to black people specifically and minorities in general (brown people) whites say they should drop their pride and adopt white people shit.

Why?  You dont abandon or distance yourself from your heritage why should blacks?  

The answer doesnt matter because what an outsider thinks someone else should do just because they think it doesnt mean shit to the group its directed at.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > So why did blacks Egyptians invent slavery and enslaved people for millennia.  Anyone?
> ...




No.....you have said civilization started in Egypt and Egypt was 100% black.  Therefore....black Egyptians invented slavery.  


So why did black people invent slavery?  Why did they enslave fellow blacks for thousands of years?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



You dont even believe that logic unless you dont care about who created slavery. 

But if you dont care about that answer...what are you fussing about?  The false logic you made up?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I said civilization started in Africa. No one said anything about slavery but you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




But girlfriend....Egypt has multiple sources that says they had slaves for thousands of years.  The Greeks, Romans, Persians, Assyrians,  Phoenicians not to mention to Hebrew Bible all attest to this.  

So if civilization started in Egypt as you have said....so did slavery.  

*So the question I have asked many times remains:  Why did Blacks invent slavery and practice it for thousands of years in Egypt?  *


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


Sorry girlfriend. Civilization didnt start in Egypt. It started long before that in the Sahara. Slavery didnt start in Egypt either. If it did why isnt slavery called something in the Egyptian language instead of the word used to describe Europeans?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




Oh since civilization started in Egypt you believe that everything in the world was created by Egyptians?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Next thing you know Welfaregirl is going to be claiming that air travel was invented in Egypt.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 4, 2014)

Well girl you said that civilization started in Egypt so why'd the Egyptians create Sliced bread, the Cotton Gin, Love and Microsoft Office?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 4, 2014)

So why did black Egyptians enslave others for thousands of years?  Anyone?


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 4, 2014)

the op has made the case that blacks are inferior


----------



## sameech (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 except that is not how the government civil service system works.  It was designed the way it is to take the payola out of the system.


----------

